# Zombie Betta T-Shirt?



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I swear I remember seeing a link to someone who had made or was selling a zombie betta shirt that was completely adorable. Can anyone tell me I'm not misremembering or even better, provide a link? Dragon*Con is coming up, and I always have to get a fun new shirt to wear!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/100609982/zombie-beta-fish

Is this it?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Better get on it, there is only one left!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes that was it, and I'll be inquiring about it


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks more like a walmart betta more than a zombie. :roll:


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

^ 

lol


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

OMG! I'm a big fan of everything zombie!!!!!! This is perfect! Love it. :-D


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, the "one left" is apparently for the picture. It says available as a t-shirt so I left the seller a private message via Etsy to ask about that, but they haven't responded yet :|

As for "wal-mart betta" that comment made me both snicker and wince, because yeah, I've seen a few wal-mart bettas....


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, sad but true.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I love zombies and betta's!! I wish I had one!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yay, she responded! She's on vacation but said she can do it when she gets back home on or around the 30th


----------

